# Aaahhhh!!



## MaineChick (Jul 24, 2013)

One of my chickens just ate one of my daughter's elastic hair ties! Do you think she's going to be ok? What would be some signs to watch out for if she wasn't? These are our first chickens and they are only about 5-6 months old.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I think she'll be fine..but if not, look for sitting around fluffed up, not eating, etc. But..I think it will be fine. You'd be surprised what one finds in the gizzards when processing.


----------



## FarmRookie (Apr 18, 2013)

Look for a turd with a bow.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Too funny!


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

Bee said:


> I think she'll be fine..but if not, look for sitting around fluffed up, not eating, etc. But..I think it will be fine. You'd be surprised what one finds in the gizzards when processing.


Can't be worse than items I found in people's ears, when I was in practice!


----------

